# Inexpensive extractor on eBay - no brand



## smccabe (Oct 8, 2013)

This year is the first I have extracted honey. I borrowed the extractor from my neighbor/beekeeping mentor three times this spring/summer. (Returned promptly, clean, with garden vegetables). My husband was mortified that I was borrowing it so much, and he declared he was going to buy one for me. I am disinclined to buy something that I expect to use infrequently in the future, but I agreed.

I showed him the Dadant catalog, and we looked online. It is very unusual to find used beekeeping equipment for sale on the Houston craigslist, so he also looked on eBay. He lost out on one auction, but succeeded in buying a new 2-frame honey extractor, no brand, from a guy in Arkansas for $137.00 plus $49.00 shipping. It came via US mail very quickly.

I am skeptical about it – it is not as robustly made as my neighbor’s older 2-frame Dadant. The big disadvantage is that the spinning mechanism is not easily removable, so it will be a pain to wash out. I think it will be possible to wash it with a sponge with a handle. I thought it would not work with medium and shallow frames, but I tried it and they will not fall out. My main concern is that the metal seams and welds will not hold up regular use, especially in the Texas Gulf Coast saline atmosphere. Time will tell. I wish my husband had exasperated me by spending more money!

I looked up the feedback on eBay – most of the comments were positive, one person thought it was flimsy. The 3-frame version has the gears on the outside, so I think that is better.

What they sold for at auction:
HONEY EXTRACTOR 2 FRAME STAINLESS STEEL, BEE SUPPLY 
June 24, 2014 $142.50
June 20, 2014 $115.50
June 10, 2014 $131.27
May 31, 2014 $147.51
May 05, 2014 $138.00
April 15, 2014 $127.49
April 10, 2014 $152.50

HONEY EXTRACTOR 3 FRAME STAINLESS STEEL, Bee supply 
June 19, 2014 $202.50
May 16, 2014 $205.00
March 28, 2014	$260.00


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

There is an old adage that usually holds true. "you get what you pay for" the cheep things usually work for a while, then they start having problems before all is said and done. you have spent twice the amount in aggravation.


----------

